# New Dog Critique



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

This is Zee. She's a 23 month old, out of German working lines.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

What's her pedigree?

Are you looking for a critique of structure?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She does NOT look happy about being stacked. LOL

Very dark sable female that looks younger than her 23 months. Flat withers, slight roach over topline, good position of croup. Good angulation front and very good in the rear. Her upper arm should be longer. Her pasterns are a bit straight. She has nice thick feet, but I would like them to be a bit tighter. Hard to tell much about her head, but she has a nice stop (forehead would be the best explanation) and strong muzzle.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

I was thinking that too, she doesn't look 23 months. To me her head looks big compared to the rest of her.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

With females, some times its hard to tell how old they really are by looking at them. (This also applies to people).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

which people? female people or male people? :laugh:



robk said:


> With females, some times its hard to tell how old they really are by looking at them. (This also applies to people).


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Zee was born Feb 22, 2011, so she's actually almost two years old!

She wasn't really pleased with my decision to try to stack her... it was our first ever attempt and she was a trooper, although I'm sure she was convinced I'd lost my mind.

Pedigree:
Zelda von JGenehof


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

she looks a lot like her mom!!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

What are her height and weight? Just wondering....she looks small, but it's hard to be sure from the picture.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

We've only had her for less than two weeks. She's underweight, and needs to gain a good bit. Right now she's probably around 50 pounds, I'd guess around 22".


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Her sire and dam are both beautiful dogs. They're both working dogs and very nice. I really like them.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Very thin legs, under-exercised? Nice dark color. Flat croup leading to arched back, could be due to the stack. Well balanced over-all but lacking in muscle. Very slight angulation front and rear. Looks to be east-west but nice feet. Straight pasterns could be due to light weight?


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Zee's current measurements... 54 pounds, 21.65 inches.
I'd like to see her gain at least another 10-12 pounds.


----------



## flynbyu2 (Apr 29, 2012)

She looks great.

Are you planning on showing her?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

At under 22 inches, she may not gain that much more weight. My 22" girl was 55 pounds at working weight; her daughter is 22.5 and 59 pounds.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

mehpenn said:


> We've only had her for less than two weeks. She's underweight, and needs to gain a good bit. Right now she's probably around 50 pounds, I'd guess around 22".


It's hard to tell from the photo, but she doesn't look super skinny. Are you seeing/feeling ribs and spine? Would love to see more pics.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

It's hard, considering her positioning, but she does appear to have a slight roach. But that could be because she's sort of crouching. 

I will say... her mom's pasterns look pretty weak, IMO.... I don't know if it's the picture or the angle, but that's just a very awkward looking dog to me. She's beautiful in the face, though.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

BlackthornGSD said:


> It's hard to tell from the photo, but she doesn't look super skinny. Are you seeing/feeling ribs and spine? Would love to see more pics.


You can feel her ribs very easily, much more so than you should be able to. 
I'll try to get more pics, in better light. I'd like to take some outside in natural light, but it's been raining or snowing on and off the past week.


----------

